# Alaska about to outlaw sheep / goats



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

In 2016, the Wild Sheep Foundation proposed amending a regulation that would remove domestic sheep and goats from the 'clean list' and add permit requirements for sheep and goat owners and fencing requirements for those within 15 air miles of Dall sheep habitat. This proposal was known as "Prop 90," the proposal was postponed at the 2016 Board of Game meeting after significant outcry by the public and others citing a lack of authority to regulate domestic animals (under authority of DEC) and the lack of any information that would demonstrate that wild sheep populations are at risk of contracting pathogens from domestic species.

Proposal 64 is the new number for this proposal and is scheduled to be brought back up at the Board of Game's statewide meeting November 10-17, 2017 at The Lakefront in Anchorage.

The Board of Game is accepting public comments on proposals through October 27th. You can find information on this proposal, and others, as well as information on submitting comments here.

http://www.alaskafb.org/board-of-game-prop-64-removal-of-sheep-and-goats-from-the-clean-list/


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

I don't know why you can't see it. I copied the page and pasted it in the thread, along with the link to where I got it. When I click on the link, I see exactly what I posted.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

I found what you're talking about. It's in the Proposal Book, on page 80 (although, for some reason, when I typed in "80" as the page in Adobe Acrobat, it took me to a different page and I had to scroll down.) It's just past the feral cat regulation.

_It was previously numbered Proposal 90.
PROPOSAL 64- 5 AAC 92.029. Permit for possessing live game. Eliminate domestic sheep (Ovis aries) and goats (Capra hircus) from the "Clean List" and require a permit for possession with stipulations if located within 15 air miles of all sheep habitat as follows:
(b) Domestic sheep and goats will be removed from the "Clean List" regulation.

Any person in possession of domestic sheep (ovis) or goats (capra) must obtain a permit from the department within one year of implementation of this section. Animals located within 15 air miles of Dall sheep habitat must be contained within a Department approved facility (double fence, etc.) and certified disease free when testing becomes available. Animals located more than 15 miles from Dall sheep habitat will be issued a permit without stipulation online.

What is the issue you would like the board to address and why? Domestic sheep and goats have been proven to carry diseases that are devastating to wild sheep populations. This proposal will be a good start to prevent the spread of disease into wild sheep populations. Hobby farming is growing rapidly in Alaska including areas that would be considered Dall sheep habitat. Entire populations of bighorn sheep are presently being eradicated due to these unintentional disease transmissions.

Justification:
#1 We have a constitutional mandate to manage for sustained yield, this includes doing what we
can to maintain healthy native wildlife populations.
#2 Online permitting has become mainstream and is simple.
PROPOSED BY: Alaska Wild Sheep Foundation (HQ-C15-128) ******************************************************************************
http://www.adfg.alaska.gov/index.cfm?adfg=gameboard.proposalbook_


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

If they can prove the domestic goats and sheep are spreading disease then I think they may have a valid case.
However if they cannot prove it then there is other forces at work.
In that case just follow the money and see who would profit from the ban.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

backlash said:


> If they can prove the domestic goats and sheep are spreading disease then I think they may have a valid case.
> However if they cannot prove it then there is other forces at work.
> In that case just follow the money and see who would profit from the ban.


Alaska occupies over 650,000 square miles, with people in small pockets. Why can't they relocate the wild sheep farther away, if they think they are endangered by domestic livestock?


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

We raise both. Yes they spead diseases. Even deer can spread disease to goat and vise versa. Domestic goats and sheep have plenty of diseases to spread. Heck i have had fist fights with wild turkeys trying to get to my domestic chocolate flock. I shoot ever crow that fly's over my house. All because of diseases.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Oh and being the wild sheep or goats have never been exposed to those diseases it will be just like the native americans expect it will probably wipe them all out.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Haha. No really though as much as i don't agree with the government, sheep and goats are hard to keep disease free. If one wild sheep picked up a disease from a domestic, a disease that it's never had, it would bring it back and give it to the whole herd. And if it is a deadly disease it would take out that whole herd. A permit and them making sure you keep your critters fenced to keep wild critters safe, not that bad of a plan.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Starcreek said:


> Alaska occupies over 650,000 square miles, with people in small pockets. Why can't they relocate the wild sheep farther away, if they think they are endangered by domestic livestock?


I could not imagine the cost and difficulty of capturing all the wild sheep and goats and moving them.
It would be cheaper and easier to remove the domestic animals.
Where would it end?


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

You said you shoot crows to keep your chickens from getting infected but others should have to give way to the wild animals? Seems a bit hypocritical. All animals can carry diseases, a wild herd could infect a domestic herd just as easily. Personally in bear country I'd have as many fences as I could as strong as I could make them.


RedBeard said:


> Haha. No really though as much as i don't agree with the government, sheep and goats are hard to keep disease free. If one wild sheep picked up a disease from a domestic, a disease that it's never had, it would bring it back and give it to the whole herd. And if it is a deadly disease it would take out that whole herd. A permit and them making sure you keep your critters fenced to keep wild critters safe, not that bad of a plan.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

I have registered dairy goats. They are usually tested for diseases like CAE, CL, Johne's Disease and others. A simple blood test. If they are worried about sheep and goats spreading disease, all they have to do is require testing for any diseases that are transmissible to wild sheep. To force someone to get rid of their livestock to please one segment of the population (sheep hunters) is a violation of the 4th amendment -- it's depriving a citizen of property without due process. These people have committed no crime.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

_Animals located within 15 air miles of Dall sheep habitat must be contained within a Department approved facility (double fence, etc.) and certified disease free when testing becomes available. Animals located more than 15 miles from Dall sheep habitat will be issued a permit without stipulation online.

Looks like they can keep their sheep but they have to meet certain rules.
Doesn't look all that bad but you never know with the government._


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

They are not taking away anyones sheep or goats. They just want to make sure they are fenced properly. Yes i shoot crows. Only millions of them and after you shoot one they are smart enough to avoid your house. So yes i blast them call me hyporcritical, fine, yes i do put the wild sheep lives above that of a crow. I mean me shooting a crow here or there isn't going to affect the population but a disease introduced into the wild sheep population could wipe them out. So ya im a giant hypocrite, but I'm ok with that.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

I am on a goat list at Facebook, and the only reason I know about this proposed law is because a lady on that list is all stressed out about having to get rid of her herd of registered Nubian dairy goats. So, apparently some people are very concerned that they will be affected. From her pictures, it looked like she had them fenced in. Believe me, you won't keep your goats very long if you don't have good fences and a place to lock them up at night, because they are very susceptible to predators. (See picture in the OP.)


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Spoiler: Innapropriate Humor - proceed at your own risk



My primary concern is does Alaska have a moslem population and if so who are those kids going to take to prom if there are no goats!? 



Okay, that was a bit off-sides.  Move along. Nothing to see here.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Starcreek said:


> I am on a goat list at Facebook, and the only reason I know about this proposed law is because a lady on that list is all stressed out about having to get rid of her herd of registered Nubian dairy goats. So, apparently some people are very concerned that they will be affected. From her pictures, it looked like she had them fenced in. Believe me, you won't keep your goats very long if you don't have good fences and a place to lock them up at night, because they are very susceptible to predators. (See picture in the OP.)


I think she is jumping on the conspiracy band wagon. From everything I've read it's nothing more than a permit so they know you have them and are doing the right thing with fencing. Not everyone is like you, me, or that lady, some people are lazy about their fencing. They are trying to control that in my opinion. Look i agree **** the government, but also **** lazy farmers too. The only thing i read about them taking anyones animals is if they don't comply with fencing requirements. Here in NH if you want to raise muscovy ducks you have to do the same thing because they are an invasive species. I've done it. Fill out form, state tells you fencing requirements, you build, they ok, end of story. Oh and you band their legs for id.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Are there any private lands within 15 air mile of the habitat in question that are likely to have sheep or goats??


----------

